

My story of learning to code to build a side project. - timae
http://blog.capography.com/my-story-of-starting-a-career-in-finance-fall

======
nazar
Thank you for sharing! I always like to read this kind of stories. For me, I
started coding in a silly way. First wave of motivation was when I tried to
impress my current girlfriend, her sister needed a website and I said I can
code it for her. Right after saying that I jumped into YouTube and searched
for "How to create a website". Then somehow I forget about coding when I got
my internship at one company, which required me to visit hospitals and some
other boring stuff. I didnt want to do it, but it was a requirement internship
at university. My roommate was a great programmer so I requested a transfer to
software department counting on my friend and knowing only a little bit of
HTML/CSS. Suddenly, even a single week didn't pass and my friend had to leave,
so I was kinda forced to learn ASP.NET and other stuff. After that terrible
time of continues googling, stackoverflow, youtubing I became a programmer for
a living :)

------
Gobitron
Great story. Can you add some detail on how much time you've dedicated to
learning on a daily/weekly basis and how it fits into your family and work
life?

~~~
timae
Thanks. Sure: My typical schedule on weekdays is getting home at 7, then
spending time with the family until the kids go to bed b/t 8:30-9. Then from
9-12 or 1 I tried to spend as much time as possible on building the app. In my
approach the "learning" and "building" were intertwined. I didn't make up much
ground on the weekends, as I kept that to family time.

How consistent I was from that 9-12 slot went in waves. For a couple weeks in
a row I'd be at it every night, and then I'd have a couple weeks where I
wasn't as productive. The summer I went through a productivity lull for some
reason.

~~~
Gobitron
Thanks. I have a somewhat similar story to yours, and I ended up building my
first app during the first 6 months after my daughter was born. I'm trying
again now (slightly different approach), but I actually am finding it more
difficult now that she is older.

I hope you keep it going and good luck with it!

------
mikeleeorg
Great story. Great blog post too. And it looks like a great tool. You just
earned another potential user :)

Good luck and keep up the great work!

------
MarlonPro
Inspiring! I am also trying to learn Ruby on Rails. Like you, I also have an
itch for startup. Learning Ruby on Rails is on my top list for 2012!

------
Smcavinney
Great insight. I love the "outsiders" view on programming you take. Finding
out that the learning curve isn't that great is encouraging.

------
Forrest7778
Very compelling story, I appreciate the amount of detail you went into to
explain your adventure.

------
bomatson
Thanks for sharing

How much time have you spent doing tutorials / projects vs. pair programming?
50/50?

~~~
timae
I didn't really code through any tutorials. I used them to learn and followed
them but adapted the steps to my own project to the extent possible.

No pair programming, but that sounds like that would be a huge help.

------
saltcod
Did you know HTML/CSS/Javascript before, or was all that new too?

~~~
timae
Yes, I did know HTML/CSS. Not so much JavaScript, but I still don't do any of
that by hand (not condoning, that's just my current experience level).

The pre-existing skills did help a bit, but HTML/CSS are not that hard to pick
up. Add maybe a month to get up to speed with there. Twitter bootstrap is a
good help in that area.

